# Kanger Pro RBA Deck



## Nailedit77 (11/5/16)

*Kangertech Pro RBA Deck*

Kanger Pro Rebuildable Atomizer (RBA) Deck

*Compatible With:*


Kanger Protank 4
The Kangertech Pro RBA Deck is the updated rebuildable atomizer included with the Kanger Protank 4 which grants you the ability to build your own coils. This allows you to rebuild your own coils providing great flavor and vapor adjusted to your personal preferences. The Pro RBA Deck features a larger build deck and provides more airflow compared to the Kanger Mini RBA Plus Deck. The Kanger Pro RBA Deck features an easy to build dual post velocity-style deck for incredible airflow and vapor production. 

This RBA Deck is not compatible with any other tanks other than Kanger Protank 4.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/5/16)

Very nice. I want a ProTank

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lehan (11/5/16)

sucks that its not compatible with the subtank or toptank mini's...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NaZa05 (11/5/16)

Lehan said:


> sucks that its not compatible with the subtank or toptank mini's...



Have to agree, would have made an awesome upgrade to the subtank mini without having to actually buy a whole new tank


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/5/16)

Looks so nice tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

